

SearchMe IP for Sale - paraschopra
http://www.searchme.com/index.html

======
paraschopra
The IP document they have on the site is quite interesting. Wonder why they
call it confidential when it is lying out in open on the site.

------
pclark
SearchMe saddens me because the tech was really great. They messed up with a
terrible UI (= trying to be so "different" from Google) and then (I believe) a
lack of funds for marketing.

In their most recent online site, I always felt it was great tech terrible
product. Sucks.

~~~
paraschopra
Lack of funding? They write in their document that total investment into the
company was $45 Million

~~~
pclark
that isn't enough to build the technology and market it. I think the CEO said
they needed ~$30M to build it, ~$30M to market it.

> it was going to take at least $100 million, half to build the back end
> across thousands of servers and half to get distribution (maybe more with
> Microsoft spending $100 million on Bing advertising alone). What we didn’t
> plan on was the terrible downturn in the economy which made it impossible to
> raise another $50 million to get distribution (mainly through toolbar
> deals). In this economy nobody wants to invest that kind of money in a
> company that is pre-revenue, even if the net result is potentially a multi-
> billion dollar company.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/24/searchme-may-go-
offline...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/24/searchme-may-go-offline-
tomorrow/)

~~~
rokhayakebe
With all due respect to these guys, 50M to market their product sounds unreal.
They should publish their marketing plan and let let the public help them out.

------
idm
Wow - that document serves as a really good example of the kind of information
investors might be interested in.

------
Hoff
If this means I won't have to deal with the indefatigable Charlotte bot ever
again, I'll be a happy camper.

------
onreact-com
SearchMe results were too spammy. A flashy interface for a messy back end does
not work it seems.

